# How to output to an HDMI Output?



## ghostman90215 (Jul 6, 2020)

Is there a way to output from OBS to a connected HDMI output that then is the input to an external stream encoder?


----------



## twindux (Jul 7, 2020)

IF I understand your question....when the external HDMI device connected, right click on the preview screen, pull to "full screen projector" then pull to the device you want to output to.


----------



## PDX Couch Tour (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm trying to do the same thing. For now, I'm trying to input the HDMI output into another systems capture device to use as a Zoom camera/mic. Ultimately, I'd like to send the signal to some Teradek gear, as well. I tried the projector program output. Haven't completely troubleshot it yet, but so far it seems OBS doesn't recognize the connected device as a "projector" option to select. I'm using a 2013 imac with thunderbolt to HDMI connection to PC laptop with HDMI to USB 3.0 capture device.


----------



## rikko (Dec 29, 2020)

I use the plugin obs-ndi and the tool "NDI Studio Monitor" for this. Can be set up on the same computer or on different ones.


----------



## twindux (Dec 30, 2020)

No you can't go HDMI to HDMI....but you can go

>> HDMI on source computer  to
>> Capture device to
>> USB on OBS computer.

I do this all the time....(usually outputting a Keynote presentation on my external computer into OBS) as for the capture device, I've used Elgato HD60S+, CamLInk 4K and a cheap capture card at https://www.amazon.com/ZasLuke-Capture-Capture-Record-Playstation-Switch/dp/B08KP6N5BN

EDIT: Looks like they bumped the price up on the Zasluke device. I got it for about $30. In any event, it works really well.


----------



## Terrence02 (Nov 27, 2021)

Is there a way I can get obs programme output to display on easyworship on a separate laptop. I've been on this for a while. Any suggestions?


----------



## TerraCrusher (Feb 22, 2022)

@ghostman90215 It is actually a way. I am doing it myself, for broadcasting live tv over a fixed UHF/VHF frequency (old school tv). So the way to do it is to connect your projector or any machine to your computer, then:

-Right-Click you desktop and go to "Display Settings" Or "Screen Resolution"

- Check if you have 2 monitors connected and change "Duplicate these displays" to "Extend these displays", and make sure that the monitor with the number one is your monitor, not your projector. You can check by clicking on the "Identify" button.

-Go to obs and right click => Output to projector (fullscreen) and choose your projector.

Hope I helped you and sorry for the late reply, I just found it the other day.


----------



## htmlron (May 19, 2022)

Hello, is there a way to send the stream instead to youtube(as i did until now) to an hdmi Port on the PC?


----------



## BernLeckie (Sep 11, 2022)

This is also a live issue for me - right clicking on something in the program window to output to projector only seems to put that item out to the projector, not the full scene or other scenes when switched. On top of that, I found that pressing hotkeys to show/hide layers didn't just fail to display those layers on the projector, but added a lovely alert sound to the output as well! For various reasons, I'm only wanting to use OBS to create a program which goes into one input of an ATEM Mini Pro which does the streaming, but I'm wondering if OBS can do this at all...???


----------



## BernLeckie (Sep 11, 2022)

UPDATE: I think I just worked out why this happened for me - my error... On right clicking in the program window there are two similar looking options for sending material to the projector - Preview (at the top on this example menu) and Source (near the bottom). I probably accidentally sent the Source to the projector, so only saw one webcam on my output even though I was switching between cameras and saw that and other graphics on my OBS preview window.

What I needed to do was select Fullscreen Projector (Preview) instead.

For anyone reading this who wants to complete the job and make sure sound goes down the HDMI as well, I found that needed a lot of fiddling to make sure the relevant sources were set to output to the preview (check in Advanced Audio Settings) and that the defined preview destination also had sound enabled and unmuted in the operating system.

Hope that helps!


----------

